# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Mark Wichern (US House , FL-01)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Mark Wichern
*Office Sought:* US House
*Website:* http://www.wichernforcongress.com/
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/WichernForCongress
https://twitter.com/MarkWichernFL
https://plus.google.com/+WichernForCongressFL/posts
https://www.linkedin.com/pub/mark-wichern/28/1/51


*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Florida
District: 01
Current Incumbent: Jeff Miller (R)
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: James Bryan (D)
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------

